# 30,000 Mile Service



## Thenner19 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm due for my next oil change and I'm not quite sure what to do. I bought my Spec with 37,000 miles on it. When I brought it in for my first oil change the dealer asked if the 30,000 mile service had been done. I don't know if the previous owner did this or not. Is it worth paying the dealer the $399 to get it done? The service manager said I need to get it done to keep the factory warranty in tact. This is the first car that I've had to worry about something like that. Thanks for the help!
Matt


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Most of the services I.E. 30k, 40k, 50k are just inspect. I would take it to another place. I dont see how they can say that it will void there warranty if you dont get it done there. Read what the contract says. Ask them for a print out of what the 30k service covers. Read and you will see most are just inspect. Find out in the contract if says that if you dont get the 30k service done it will void the warranty.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

It shouldn't void any warranty as long as you get done what needs done. Nissan should make a book or recommended services apart from what a dealer might suggest. I know we've changed our 30k service 3 times since I've worked at this dealership. We've kept most of the services but some things have changed. 

Just make sure you do what needs to be done and keep your receipts. 
This is from Toyota Corp's scheduled maintance booklet, not my dealership's.



Toyota Scheduled Maintenance Guide said:


> *30k should include*(According to Toyota corp)
> Replace Engine air filter
> Replace engine Coolant
> Replace engine oil and oil filter
> ...


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

This is our current Scion 30k service



Scion of Des Moines Maintenance Guide said:


> *$407.60*
> 
> replace engine air filter
> replace engine coolant
> ...


----------

